# My little jerks who love to eat the cable wire



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

atleast you have a big dog that keeps them in check.
i know i've done alot of bad habits that nismo has formed, but hes my first pup so im learning. my nxt dog i will do alot of diff training


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> atleast you have a big dog that keeps them in check.
> i know i've done alot of bad habits that nismo has formed, but hes my first pup so im learning. my nxt dog i will do alot of diff training


oh man i feel you on that one...


----------



## beccapottersays (Apr 21, 2009)

oh man. can i just come over and play with your adorable pups?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Awww...

Cable wire huh? Never tried it myself.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> Awww...
> 
> Cable wire huh? Never tried it myself.


chewy on the outside crunchy on the inside LMAO :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

heck yeah common over and get this little boogers wore out!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

NEELA said:


> heck yeah common over and get this little boogers wore out!


the next female to have an accident in your house... can be the next one sent to mine


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are soo cute! Man I can't believe how gorgeous this litter turned out...I can't wait to see all these at 2 years old!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

what adorable pups


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Fat and healthy the way it should be... must be all the cable wire LOL 

Good looking pups


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Marty said:


> Fat and healthy the way it should be... must be all the cable wire LOL
> 
> Good looking pups


Aw thanks Marty that means a heck of a lot coming from you! I think the cable wire has more to do with their spazziness lol. those pups will take over the house in a matter of minutes!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

i like the fawn..........gorgeous


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Thrall always loved cable wire, and my mac power cord is a pug fave lol. They are just too darn cute! I want all 3


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

they're getting so big!!! awwww!!! too cute!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

thanks so much all of you...and Razor it's nice to have ya back!


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

very cute lol.. go ahead n send 1 my way!lol


----------



## xx69felicax (Apr 7, 2009)

Aww they are so cute! i want all of them. Makes me miss my puppies being that small


----------



## kenji16 (Jul 27, 2009)

they are precious!! i know when i play xbox...they almost chewed up my headset!! haha but i still love em!!


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

i just want to hug all of them!!!!!!!! cuteness!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey Ms. Shana, how bout you send one of those cages this way!


----------



## Skeeks (Jul 24, 2009)

ha cable wire delt with similar to that b4... mine decided to eat two of my phone chargers, they just cant help but get themselfs into trouble especialy when their so little but u can never get to mad at them when thay look so cute


----------



## Pitwoman (Aug 18, 2008)

To cute neela, you know they are at that age where if it isn't nailed down it's gone :roll:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

thank ya'll so much! Lovethy, they've almost out grown them... another week or so they'll be graduating to a bigger one! Bring Apollo down and you can pick one up!!!


----------

